# Cedar Shake mansard & roof



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

I am bidding a residential job inclusive of washing and sealing 6,300 sf of 1" thick cedar shake on a mansard, 1,050 sf of flat cedar soffits & 400 sf of 1" thick cedar shake on a shed roof.

I have not quoted work like this in 5+ years so I was looking for your ideas of products to use.

I was thinking to wash with Shingle Shields Roof & Deck Cleaner and applying a flood coat of TWP 200 series shake and shingle sealant at a rate of 100 to 150 sf per gallon. I know the cedar will drink the materials and don't want to get burned on material.

Anyone prefer other materials? I do not want to use Sherwin-Williams semi-transparent anything - their wood and deck products do not last.

Thanks in advance, here is a picture of the mansard


----------

